# First Horn Howler for Sale



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright folks. I have been working on these guys and posting some pictures to tease everyone. Now that I got the kinks out and the debts paid. This one is for sale. It howls but will do distress also. All horns are a little different so each one has a toneboard and reed that are unique to the horn they go into. This one has medium to thin walls. Also an Olivewood band with the leather wrap.

I am asking $30 Shipped. This is one of only 2 Horns I have left so grab them while you can. It might be awhile before I come across more horns.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SG. It found a home rather quickly. Thank you Ruger.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work Rick, your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ed. I have been at it pretty hard lately too. I have the call making bug lodged in my brain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna like that howler Wayne ! Congrats !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet call Rick ! Don't know how I missed this one. Love the wrap. Really cleans it up.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright. I finally got the mic and some software. Not as good as I would have hoped but much better than what I had before. 
View attachment Rugerhorn.wav

View attachment Rugerchallenge.wav

View attachment Rugerpup.wav

View attachment Rugerhorndistress.wav


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good job Rick, I like them


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir. I really like making these. Howling if just too much fun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright I am out of cow horns at the moment. I do believe I have some more on the way. An anonymous bidder got my last one. (No it was not me) LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good sounding Howler----nice-------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SB.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Finally got the chance to listen to it, sounds awesome!!!!! Cant wait to play some yote tunes with it. You should be getting something in the mail anytime. By the way your downloaded music showed up when I clicked on the links, you have a very good taste in music!!!!!! Nothing better than Dr. Hook and CCR!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wait what? Did I forget to turn the radio off when I was recording these?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol! Still some great tunes!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love Credence, The Stones, The Band, The Who, all the classics. Is that what happened though? Did I leave the music on and you could hear it in the back ground or am I missing something here?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No, I could not hear any music. When I clicked on the links a Dell jukebox window came up to play the sounds. It asked me which sounds to play. Your sounds were part of the list. Maybe those sounds were on my computer? Keep in mind I am very computer illiterate, I keep clicking things til I get the computer to do what I want. Give me a set of blueprints to build a house and I can do it for ya! This cyber world gets me all confused and frustrated. Didn't mean to scare ya, I heard the sounds from the call and they sound awesome.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL you are doing just fine. I listened to the recordings again. I thought maybe you had some kind of super hearing. I don't have any songs by Dr. Hook though so I knew it was not from my computer. I do have a lot of John Lee Hooker though. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger, you must have a Dell computer. The Dell jukebox is like Windows Media player. You are probably looking at your sound library.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank god his video list didn't come up.......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Aha! It is a Dell computer, maybe I'll get this computer thing whooped yet!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The horn howler from Itzdirty came in the mail today, man was I happy. What a great call, I was thoroughly impressed. It is easy to use and change pitch and volume. It looks great too. Looks so good that it will be hard to take it out in the field and not have it on display on my shelf. But I think the call wants to sing some tunes to some yotes. I took itoutside of the house at dusk and let out a couple of interrogation howl, and almost immediately had one fire back at me. Great job Itzdirty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Ruger. Very pleased you like the call. I do my best to make them look and sound as good as I can.


----------

